# Delta 46-460



## Carbo1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Looking to purchase the Delta 46-460 lathe, any comments?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have that lathe and love it.
Tom


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Another happy owner of the 46-460 here.:yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Love it.*

Bought one a couple of months ago and love it. Smooth, quiet, solidly built, quick belt changes, electronic variable speed. A very nice mini lathe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Buckeyephil (Jan 25, 2011)

It's the only wood lathe I have ever used so I can't compare it to anything else. I can say that it is smooth, quiet, and a well built machine


----------



## chefwarekits (Feb 7, 2012)

it is a very solid machine, high quality and powerful. i have the 46-455 which is not VS. a true midi which will easily spin a log all the way down to a pen. you cant go wrong with this lathe.


----------

